
GitHub System Status - 9 Oct 2015 16:15 - obilgic
https://status.github.com/?t=1615
======
colinbartlett
As usual, I'm tracking this outage over at StatusGator:
[https://statusgator.io](https://statusgator.io). If you want alerts on this
sort of thing, it can post to your Slack and the like.

The most interesting thing to me about GitHub outages is how many services it
affects. I always get notifications for at least 20 or 30 services which all
proactively and automatically post warnings about their GitHub integrations
potentially being down. A _lot_ of services integrate with GitHub!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Do you just monitor the service status boards? Or do monitor the actual
services? I ask because several services will frequently be down or impacted
for at least 30-60 minutes before they update their status boards, which by
then is far too late to take action.

~~~
colinbartlett
Only the status pages. I have a hope that having more eyeballs on the status
pages will increase the provider's responsiveness to posting on them, because
you are absolutely right that some do it as an afterthought.

The use case that brought me to create this was a bug I was dealing with
involving the Facebook API. After hours of debugging I decided to check
Facebook's status page and realized they had long prior published an issue
they were experiencing.

------
tedunangst
What am I looking at? "All systems operational"

------
philip1209
Has the status page itself stopped updating? The daily app server availability
was updating for a few minutes, but has not updated for about ~20 minutes.

